# Havoc- Herding Tested



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep he passed his herding instinct test and did not eat the sheep! The test was administered at the 4 Corners Herding Association play day that we attended with a friend. Cynthia took these pics for us.

































































We may just take up herding! It was fun!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It can be addicting. I think it has something to do with watching them do what comes naturally to them.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Think that is why I like tracking so much too!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

A few more taken by some one else.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Kathy, looks like Havoc did well!!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh, it sure looks like you guys had fun! It really is a blast, isn't it? Of course, now that we are tracking I can totally understand that attraction as well.
Sheilah


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kathy, that's so cool! I am happy for Havoc and happy for you too to find a place where you can do herding! Havoc looks wonderful!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Havoc looks great, Kathy. I'm so glad he got a chance to use his instincts. I love watching dogs herding. It's so amazing to see that instinct kick in.

And yeah, Risa. It's fun to watch your own dog eat sheep poop and chase the sheep when they run too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Isn't it a blast! Havoc looks awesome.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cool pics Kathy - Havoc looks like a natural!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

AWESOME


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Great shots. Havoc looks he's having a blast out there.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Oksana I posted these on the tracking forum too! Don't know if anyone over there is really interested besides you and Cathie, but I posted any way.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good boy Havoc! Love his expression in the last pic of the first set. He does seem to be in his element. Would love to try herding too one day.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Excellent!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Love that first pic... he has such beautiful color!

Congrats


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes he is a very handsome dog! And he loves to play and work, he was play bowing every dog there.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

That's very cool! Looks like a fun sport to get involved in.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice. He look as if he is having fun!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

These are GREAT Kathy... looks like Havoc had a heck of a good time.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He such a handsome boy we need more pictures of him! That's awesome that he has his HIT now!







Awesome photos!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

He looks great Kathy! Congratulations


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

(copy cat smiley)







Havoc is stunning! I love his color. I would love to try this with Luther some day.


----------

